# Rocky Mountain Fur Con?



## ChaosInTrance (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/

If you're coming I'd love to meet some fellow Rocky-Furs!!  Around May I'll be taking badge commissions to give to you, in person, at RMFC! for a mere $5 a piece !

Please tell me if you're coming! I'm really excited for this hahaha.


----------



## TachFox (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm planning on being there for Saturday and Sunday!  It'll be my first real experience at a con


----------



## SevenSeaSaurus (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm planning on being there at least one of the days although I might not be able to make it. I've been to a few anime cons in Denver but RMFC would be my first furry convention. I'm certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope I'll be able to make it this year, would be my first fur con and even better it would be back in my homestate ^^


----------



## Magick (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to doublepost, but I am coming out for friday through sunday now ^^ Just registered and looking into airfare.


----------



## WingDog (May 3, 2012)

I shall be there of course! Looking forward to the con, not so much the theme.


----------



## morphology (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to RMFC. First out of state con, and I'm really excited!


----------



## Xerr (May 9, 2012)

I'm planning on attending the entire weekend


----------



## Tango (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to be there with Brace the whole weekend.


----------



## morphology (May 28, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'm going to be there with Brace the whole weekend.



Find me there and I'll draw cool stuff for you.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (May 28, 2012)

You know what? I think I will go. Life is too short not to randomly travel.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 30, 2012)

I'll be making it happen. IDK I haven't rolled with the fur fandom for a while but it might be fun to get back into it. I think it's amazing we got Hopkins to show.

Anybody wanna carpool from the springs, maybe?


----------



## ChaosInTrance (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw hell lots of people gonna go ! I'm looking foreward to it and I hope to see all ya'll there!! I'll be wearing gamer shirts every day, pretty much. So, other than that just look at badges and maybe you'll find me! lol!


----------



## Neuron (Jun 17, 2012)

My boyfriend and I plan on being there for at least one of the days! Just have to arse him to get us registered.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 17, 2012)

Planning on being there


----------



## thoron (Jun 18, 2012)

I plan on being there, but its still up in the air. I need to save up enough money first.


----------



## Magick (Jun 19, 2012)

Still going, but it seems some of my friends won't be joining like I thought so this might be a bit different than what I was expecting. I know I'm dragging at least one friend with me from the 'glorious' state of NJ, so I'll have someone to bug and bug me back, especially with my tail, collar and shirts :3


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll maybe be there on Saturday, depending on how much the single day pass is.


----------



## defaid (Aug 15, 2012)

was a fun con and an interesting crash course into this...interesting to say the least fandom


----------

